# Good Flymasks for Sensitive Eyes?



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey all!
I'm looking ahead for a flymask for this year. Last year my mare developed sweet itch all over her body (we're thinking it's a side effect from West Nile, as her immune system has always been funky from that), and along with that came chronically runny eyes. I'm thinking she might be developing uveitis as well, as she seems overly sensitive to light over the last few months.
I'm looking for a mask that will NOT let any bugs in, will provide some protection from light, though hopefully without blocking vision, and can be left on for long periods of time in the heat. Sure be a fun search, right? 
Any ideas? I've seen the Guardian masks or whatever they are, that have the flat eye sections for horses with eye problems, and they're not going to work for us. They don't cover enough area and the material rubs the face.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

One of my favourite online trainers brought up a good point - if your fly mask is anything but dark (navy or black), it's going to amplify the light rather than diffuse it. I had a heck of a time finding dark masks, and when I did, I bought 3 or 4, lol! 

Have you tried that brand that has the bulge where it rests across the eye? Looks sort of bug-eyed... I don't recall the brand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

hemms said:


> Have you tried that brand that has the bulge where it rests across the eye? Looks sort of bug-eyed... I don't recall the brand.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Guardian Masks? Guardian Mask - Uveitis, Glaucoma, Cataracts, Eye Cancer & Eye Injuries

Maybe there's more on the market but this is the one I am familiar with


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

My mare wears the rambo mask day and night year round. If anything bothers her eyes (flies, gnats, etc.) she rubs and we end up with an ulcer so.... I avoid the problem.

The rambo stands out well from the eyes and face. I like that. It won't collapse.

The only thing I don't like is that with the mask we can't use her small hole hay net as the mask gets stray bits of hay stuck in it from her having to push so close to get to the hay.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean about the Guardian mask not working for you but I know it's spendy and that doesn't work for me! haha

If you think your mare has uvietis, you MUST get her a UV blocking flymask. Must. No ifs, ands, or buts. Must.
My mare has uvietis and was left untreated for years. Now she's living out her golden years as a mostly blind horse. She's happy but i wish her past owners had seen the signs, gotten her diagnosed, and helped her keep her vision. 
This is a subject super close to my heart so hopefully I don't come off as harsh.

Cashel masks, the Guardian, and Kensington masks (I like the "Bug Eye" - that might be what Hemms is referencing: http://www.statelinetack.com/item/kensington-web-bug-eye-fly-mask/E001073%20MED%20BKP/?srccode=GPSLT&gclid=CNrcxonEgbYCFaUWMgodSFQAoA) are the masks on the market with UV protection. 
Cashel and Kensington only have 70-something% UV protection and I've found that my girl will experience pain on the sunniest summer days if that's all she wears. They're fine for sunset/nighttime/morning/fall-winter but not for late spring and summer.

To deal with that, I made my own masks. I found UV blocking flymask material at a fabric store, deconstructed a flymask I didn't care about and liked the silhouette of as the pattern, and whipped out a couple flymasks. I was able to find 90% UV blocking "cloth" so these masks came out 90% UV blocking, which is only 10% or so less that The Guardian and for so much cheaper. Each of the masks I made probably cost $15 total.
So far they've been great. She's much more comfortable in them during the summer and her pain levels are dramatically decreased.

As far as seeing out of them, since they are really tightly woven mesh, that it not an issue. If you stick your head into one (I wondered too), it's darker - like you're wearing dark sunglasses, but you can still easily see. The coolest part is that the mesh is so tight that rain, mud, wind, etc, can't penetrate it so, since those things are triggers for some horses with ERU, all triggers=zapped.


Making a professional looking flymask was way easier than I thought. I was worried because you always see homemade flymasks that look......not great. However, I think that might be because they aren't using a good pattern or something because all of mine have come out fantastically!
I can post a picture if you would like.


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

Wallaby said:


> I'm not sure what you mean about the Guardian mask not working for you but I know it's spendy and that doesn't work for me! haha
> 
> If you think your mare has uvietis, you MUST get her a UV blocking flymask. Must. No ifs, ands, or buts. Must.
> My mare has uvietis and was left untreated for years. Now she's living out her golden years as a mostly blind horse. She's happy but i wish her past owners had seen the signs, gotten her diagnosed, and helped her keep her vision.
> ...


I would like to see your picture please.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

here's a Kensngton, just for reference. I redid the edging in blue fleece because I just detest that velour, or whatever, stuff these masks come with











Then, one of the masks I made. I made a gray one as well but she really prefers the black (she loves her flymasks and depending on how much she likes a particular mask, she'll make it easier or harder for me to get it on her).


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

WOW! That looks nice. Maybe you should start a small business making these for people.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

^^^Ditto. That is way more talent than I possess

I only knew about the Guardian because I have not yet had the need to search in earnest for something like this.

Thanks for posting the Kensington fly mask pic.

My two metabolic horses are now light sensitive and so is my 27 yr old Arab.

So far, the Farnum masks work well - no runny eyes, no excessive matter but it's good to know there are options if I ever need them


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Fabulous work, Wallaby
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsekat (Feb 13, 2013)

VERY nice work, Wallaby!!!!....you should definitely consider making these and selling them!!!!! ... I would definitely be a customer!!!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> Then, one of the masks I made. I made a gray one as well but she really prefers the black (she loves her flymasks and depending on how much she likes a particular mask, she'll make it easier or harder for me to get it on her).


 And I'm just now finding out about this?? :?
What else are you hiding?? :lol:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww, thank you ladies! 

I would love to start making them for people but I just don't have a business-y enough brain for it. I can make the goods but the transaction/making sure stuff gets sent out quickly/etc side just kills me! :/ One day though, if I ever found someone with that sort of brain to partner with, I would adore making them for people. I really feel like having an easily accessible ($$-wise) high UV blocking flymask out there, that's comparable to "The Guardian", would be a blessing to so many horses with ERU. One day!


Lockwood: Muhahahahaha!! :twisted::twisted:

:wink: :lol:


----------



## POALover (Apr 1, 2010)

Wallaby said:


> here's a Kensngton, just for reference. I redid the edging in blue fleece because I just detest that velour, or whatever, stuff these masks come with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wallaby, how did you get the Kensington brand to stick out away from her eyes? As I posted on the other ERU thread, I'd love to know where you get your fabric from. I've ordered them and they don't fit her large pony head properly. Thank you... And great job on the masks!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

POALover said:


> Wallaby, how did you get the Kensington brand to stick out away from her eyes? As I posted on the other ERU thread, I'd love to know where you get your fabric from. I've ordered them and they don't fit her large pony head properly. Thank you... And great job on the masks!


POAlover [I love POAs too! :lol:], it sticks out from her eyes because of the style it is - it's a "Bug Eye" mask. Somehow they mold it so the eyes stick out..it's really neat! Here's a link to one [this one is a medium - fits Lacey's small-cob sized head. I would recommend avoiding the fleece-edged masks - they kinda fit weird] Kensington Bug Eye Fly Mask w Web Trim NIB Medium | eBay


I actually get the fabric from my local fabric "super store". Luckily one of the largest fabric stores in the nation is quite close to me so I just go there. I haven't had luck finding it at somewhere like Joann's...but they might be able to order it for you. It's by a brand called Phifer and they make all kinds of "outdoor shade fabrics". You want the ones with 90% UV blocking.  Here's a link to the product on their website. Unfortunately they don't sell directly, but this'll give you an idea of what to look for, if nothing else.
Quik Shade Screen - Consumer/DIY

Thanks for the compliment too!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

wow.. you must have a commercial or heavy duty sewing machine. 
You could set a paypal account and ship through the usps, if it fits it ships !


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice job Wallaby!

I bought Guardian Masks for my mare. It prevents them from rubbing their eyes and causing further damage.

OP, I have to agree with Wallaby about uveitis. My mare displayed the same early symptoms yours is and was misdiagnosed. We lost much precious time and she was further put at risk with an injection that would never have been given had I known.

Good luck to you.


----------



## POALover (Apr 1, 2010)

Wallaby said:


> POAlover [I love POAs too! :lol:], it sticks out from her eyes because of the style it is - it's a "Bug Eye" mask. Somehow they mold it so the eyes stick out..it's really neat! Here's a link to one [this one is a medium - fits Lacey's small-cob sized head. I would recommend avoiding the fleece-edged masks - they kinda fit weird] Kensington Bug Eye Fly Mask w Web Trim NIB Medium | eBay
> 
> 
> I actually get the fabric from my local fabric "super store". Luckily one of the largest fabric stores in the nation is quite close to me so I just go there. I haven't had luck finding it at somewhere like Joann's...but they might be able to order it for you. It's by a brand called Phifer and they make all kinds of "outdoor shade fabrics". You want the ones with 90% UV blocking.  Here's a link to the product on their website. Unfortunately they don't sell directly, but this'll give you an idea of what to look for, if nothing else.
> ...


 Thanks, I love anything with spots! lol Appys, POA's. Although, I could do without the predisposition to ERU. :-(

Thank you for providing the link. Apparently they will ship to Lowe's or Home Depot upon request.

Although, according to their website it says this:

"Quik Shade Screen is a solar/daytime privacy shade product that blocks up to 90% of the sun’s heat and glare."

It concerns me as it only says "blocks up to 90% of the sun's heat and glare." It doesn't say anything about blocking the UV rays. And as someone who wears makeup... When an Eye Shadow says it lasts "Up to 8 hours". It doesn't mean it lasts 8 hours, only that it *could* last up to 8 hours". Just a little trick in the wording....:wink:

"Blocks up to 90%" Does that mean, (like the eye shadow example) it may really not block 90%, but could? 

I hope this does not sound snarky, as it certainly is not.  It's hard to deliver a message/expression through typing. 

Really though: You should think about making these. They came out beautifully, and as horse people get more informed about Uveitis, the need for these masks will increase. I remember growing up and seeing horses with ERU, and people never put masks on their horses, only because the information wasn't out there like today. 

Thank you again for the link.  

Just a thought. I do love Apps and POA's, but for the Appy people dealing with ERU, would you purchase another Appy considering they are more prone to ERU? I realize any breed can get it, but these guys are more prone.


----------



## POALover (Apr 1, 2010)

Walkamile said:


> Nice job Wallaby!
> 
> I bought Guardian Masks for my mare. It prevents them from rubbing their eyes and causing further damage.
> 
> ...


 Very true Walkamile - Eye issues are an emergency Vet call to me. That, and a trip to a Vet Hospital that has an Opthamologist on staff. They have the equipment to measure eye pressure and such.

What did the Vet think it was with your mare? What kind of injection was given, if you don't mind me asking.

This is Off Topic, but is there a "Spell Check" Icon?


----------

